# Neovascular Glaucoma



## cpccoder2008 (Oct 15, 2009)

Does anyone know the diganosis for NVG Neovascular Glaucoma ?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Oct 15, 2009)

ICD-9 code 365.63 (glaucoma associated with a vascular disorder


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you


----------

